# Soooooooooo Guess What??



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

After all the heartache and loss of the last year, I have finally decided to get a puppy. I have been fortunate enough to get a puppy from our very own Lady Rampage. I still have yet to decide between these two boys, I really like them both, her hubby is gonna evaluate them both tonight and see who will suit me better and then in 2 weeks I am going to pick him up.

So y'all tell me what you think, lol. I have decided to name him Odens' Prophecy, as Stacia's Oden is grandsire on top and bottom 

Male # 1 - 

















Male # 3 - 

















I am sooooooo very excited and can't thank Stacia enough for giving me the opprtunity (sp) to own a pup from her yard. Pure Colby has been a dream of mine to own my whole life. OMG I can't wait, and he will be getting his very first collar and lead from Trevor @ NizmosK9 Supply.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

How fun!!! So hard to decide!! Love the first guy but the second is super cute too! So hard to choose but looking forward to watching him grow


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Male 3! Congrats  I hope to get something from her some day. I am glad you will have a pup to get out and do stuff with. I think this will be good for you


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Idk how they are personality wise but I will take the brindle male glad to see ya back in it <3


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Omg Tye! Take the brindle one! He is gorgeous  soooo jealous!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ames said:


> How fun!!! So hard to decide!! Love the first guy but the second is super cute too! So hard to choose but looking forward to watching him grow


It is hard to decide, I told Stacia she better watch out cause I may just take both, lmaooo. Thanks Amy I am stoked 



American_Pit13 said:


> Male 3! Congrats  I hope to get something from her some day. I am glad you will have a pup to get out and do stuff with. I think this will be good for you


lol Holly, male 1 caught my eye first but male 3 is such a looker and Stacia says they are both full of attitude. I'm excited to be doing it with my own dog now, he will be old enough to be shown at Nationals  Thanks girl, I'm happy about it.



Mach0 said:


> Idk how they are personality wise but I will take the brindle male glad to see ya back in it <3


Thanks Freddie, I can't wait, i really can't, had to make sure it was ok with Stacia to post these, just wanted to see what everyone else had to say


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Omg Tye! Take the brindle one! He is gorgeous  soooo jealous!


hahaha I have never been a big brindle fan but man all those pups in that litter that are brindle are just gorgeous  I promise to keep you all updated with pics


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad to see this announcement was finally made. I am super happy for you Tye. Either one will make a fine dog for you. They are both gorgeous.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i like male 1 .. male 3 is gonna have a nice headpiece though


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Glad to see this announcement was finally made. I am super happy for you Tye. Either one will make a fine dog for you. They are both gorgeous.


Thanks Goo, you were one of the first to know about this anywayz  Just so hard to choose, and next show in OK if you don't have your own dog, you can show Oden 



cEElint said:


> i like male 1 .. male 3 is gonna have a nice headpiece though


I thought so too Clint, I like both of them very much, I will await Scott's evaluation of them both, but I do like the markings on the brindle, his stance is good too, male 1 is always laying down in her pics


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lol. i'm with the others with the brindle choice. SO SO SO happy for you!!! a new baby is just what you need sweet cheeks. so therapeutic n god knows u been thru the ringer. time to put ur stress n energy into somethin positive. potty training!!! lmao. jealous


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If you take #1 I'll take #3 
That's really awesome Tye I'm so happy for you :woof:


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

The brindle!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

beccaboo said:


> lol. i'm with the others with the brindle choice. SO SO SO happy for you!!! a new baby is just what you need sweet cheeks. so therapeutic n god knows u been thru the ringer. time to put ur stress n energy into somethin positive. potty training!!! lmao. jealous


Boo thanks girl, I am ready and I think I need this as well, a fresh start. And lol @ potty training, the joys of puppyhood  Hugs



kg420 said:


> If you take #1 I'll take #3
> That's really awesome Tye I'm so happy for you :woof:


Hugs K, thanks girl, I am super happy as well. And then I could see you at shows 



fishinrob said:


> The brindle!!!


lol Thanks Rob


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they are both super cute, LOVE that 2nd one, but cant wait to see which one is the lucky pup


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats too cool.Im glad you have the opportunity to get one of those lil guys.I like the top one more personally.Hope everything goes well and cant wait for some pics when he's home with you.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

#3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So cute! This will keep you busy! Help get your mind off bad stuff! Dog love is the best therapy! (that kinda sounded wrong..)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

imso happy for you Tye, it will be a lot of fun


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

WOOO HOOOO! Tye you are one lucky lady. Both of those puppies are wicked cute, and whichever goes home with you will be the luckiest puppy in the world. I am INSANELY jealous right now. Congrats!!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

I know we don't chat too often on here Tye, but it seems like there's been a tough time for you, so I think a puppy would be great, they seem to make everything brighter  I'm actually a little jealous you're able to get a Colby pup  Lady Rampage's Colby dogs are gorgeous!! I hope to own a Colby someday.

But I would have to agree with the majority and say go for the brindle boy, he looks amazing  I can't wait for you to share pics and spread the puppy fever that's been going on here lately lol  congrats!


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

I met them this weekend male one is my favorite boy.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Brindle is beautiful!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I think you can choose with your heart on this occassion Tye, so choose the one that makes you happiest Good for you BTW, males are the best...uh oh some will not agree


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh Tye this is just what you needed! I am so happy for you .. Congrat's on your new bundle of love they are both very cute. I personally like this first male myself. But which ever one you choose I am sure will be a great pup. Stacia placed this pup in good hands. Can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That's one lucky dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats and I love male #1. black brindle is harder to show and a darker color when showing horse barns but that is JMO. They are both such cuties!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

AWWWWWW YAY TYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really like #1, the coloring and placement of it is just so fun!


----------



## jdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

Pitbull puppies, educated breeders & owners who are also cool! What a blessing! Hats off to all involved! Beautiful pups!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> they are both super cute, LOVE that 2nd one, but cant wait to see which one is the lucky pup


Thanks Angel, I will announce at the end of answering all of these  Hugs



CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Thats too cool.Im glad you have the opportunity to get one of those lil guys.I like the top one more personally.Hope everything goes well and cant wait for some pics when he's home with you.


There will be plenty of pics Caleb trust me  Thanks bro.



Xiahko said:


> #3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So cute! This will keep you busy! Help get your mind off bad stuff! Dog love is the best therapy! (that kinda sounded wrong..)


lol Katie I know exactly what you mean though and yes it is, I need it. Hugs



Nizmo said:


> imso happy for you Tye, it will be a lot of fun


Thanks Trev, I am super super stoked and honored 



EckoMac said:


> WOOO HOOOO! Tye you are one lucky lady. Both of those puppies are wicked cute, and whichever goes home with you will be the luckiest puppy in the world. I am INSANELY jealous right now. Congrats!!


lol Mac, I promise to post plenty of pics  And thank you, I am glad Stacia has given me the opputrunity (sp) I can never spell that word right, lmaoo Lauren fix it  Hugs girl


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Eric said:


> I know we don't chat too often on here Tye, but it seems like there's been a tough time for you, so I think a puppy would be great, they seem to make everything brighter  I'm actually a little jealous you're able to get a Colby pup  Lady Rampage's Colby dogs are gorgeous!! I hope to own a Colby someday.
> 
> But I would have to agree with the majority and say go for the brindle boy, he looks amazing  I can't wait for you to share pics and spread the puppy fever that's been going on here lately lol  congrats!


No we don't Eric, what's up with that, lol. Colby is my FAVE bloodline and I cannot thank Stacia enough, I will for a long while that she let me get a pup. I have always wanted a pure Colby dog and I get a male at that.

And I will be posting pics soon enough, and there has been a lot of puppy fever going around, seems everyone is wanting one  Thanks bro, I appreciate your words 



YAHHOO said:


> I met them this weekend male one is my favorite boy.


lol Lance, I think he's the one I'm taking  He was my fave to begin with.  You need to post up pics of Lucy 



shadowwolf said:


> Brindle is beautiful!


lol Amanda yes it is, I do love a good lookin brindle dog 



Saint Francis said:


> I think you can choose with your heart on this occassion Tye, so choose the one that makes you happiest Good for you BTW, males are the best...uh oh some will not agree


See Christian and my heart picked the tan male to begin with, he's the one I'm taking, and YES males are the best, I don't do bitches. All that bleeding and heat cycles, no thanks  Hugs my friend 



Sadie said:


> Oh Tye this is just what you needed! I am so happy for you .. Congrat's on your new bundle of love they are both very cute. I personally like this first male myself. But which ever one you choose I am sure will be a great pup. Stacia placed this pup in good hands. Can't wait to watch them grow!


Thank you for the compliments and praise Tara, I am sooo freakin excited I can't wait. Now you can send me Bogie so I can show him til I get my pup  Hugs girl.



smokey_joe said:


> That's one lucky dog.


Thanks Betty, I sure hope I can do Stacia proud 



performanceknls said:


> Congrats and I love male #1. black brindle is harder to show and a darker color when showing horse barns but that is JMO. They are both such cuties!


Thanks Lisa, he was my fave out of hte litter. Dark dogs are harder to show period. Hugs



meganc66 said:


> AWWWWWW YAY TYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really like #1, the coloring and placement of it is just so fun!


Gaa thank you, I can't wait 



jdawg said:


> Pitbull puppies, educated breeders & owners who are also cool! What a blessing! Hats off to all involved! Beautiful pups!


Thanks jdawg I appreciate that. I have been waiting my whole life for a Colby dog. Now it is coming true


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

SO I AM TAKING MALE # 1. Come on home Odens' Prophecy, we will do ya gma proud  And your name sake will be proud as well.

Stacia THANK YOU again, I truely can't say that enough


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good choice that's who I would have picked


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol girl he was my first pick out of them anyway, he was destined to be mine  Thanks


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol girl he was my first pick out of them anyway, he was destined to be mine  Thanks


Good news its funny how things work out sometimes


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo Caleb no doubt, her hubby looked them over and said he'd be the best one for me, I am so glad cause he was the one I wanted.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Male # 3 -


Wondering why I am LOVING this lil booger rii here loll hmmmm .......


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you plan on working/showing?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol he is adorable huh Ronnie. Hugs

Caleb yes I plan on showing, doing weight pull and gonna try some agility if he is a good boy, but for sure the show ring and wp


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations! Both are lookers, I like male #1's coloring a bit more, I hope he turns out well for you!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats to Tye!! lol I'm excited for her!!! I can honestly say that I've changed my mind almost daily on who I like the best..lmao The big brindle male (#3) is one of the biggest in the litter but he is a taddd long bodied...other than that they were pretty close on who was better..in the end I knew Tye really liked the Tan boy better..lol Course I haven't posted MY picks of this litter either!! 

YAHHOO needs to share his new addition, he's been scoping her out from the get go..lol

I am loving this litter!!!!! Course its working out that 3 are staying in tx, 3 are staying in OK, 1 is going to CA, and 2 are going to the east coast..lol I love that I'll be able to see 6 of them grow up!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Celestial88 said:


> Congratulations! Both are lookers, I like male #1's coloring a bit more, I hope he turns out well for you!


Thank you Celestial I am sooo excited, I can't wait to bring him home 



LadyRampage said:


> Congrats to Tye!! lol I'm excited for her!!! I can honestly say that I've changed my mind almost daily on who I like the best..lmao The big brindle male (#3) is one of the biggest in the litter but he is a taddd long bodied...other than that they were pretty close on who was better..in the end I knew Tye really liked the Tan boy better..lol Course I haven't posted MY picks of this litter either!!
> 
> YAHHOO needs to share his new addition, he's been scoping her out from the get go..lol
> 
> I am loving this litter!!!!! Course its working out that 3 are staying in tx, 3 are staying in OK, 1 is going to CA, and 2 are going to the east coast..lol I love that I'll be able to see 6 of them grow up!!


Stacia I have told you and I will keep repeatedly THANK YOU sooo much for this chance to have this boy and lol you knew I wanted this boy from day one, I knew I liked him best but wanted your opinion as well. And yeah so many going to be so close, and I told Lance he needed to post pics of Lucy as well. WOOOOOOO hOOOOOOOO I'm getting a puppy  Hugs girl


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Really happy for you, Tye. I know this little guy will have a great home with you and I hope he is everything you wish for!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks bro, I can't give out any more rep or I would but thank you I am super super excited I really am, I know he will be the best. I'm tellin ya GR CH here we come


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG I want one soooo bad!!! lol


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Im happy to see your getting a pup .. even though my computer wont let me see pics =[ Im sure you will pick the rite one =] when it comes to pups they pick you not the other way around lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> OMG I want one soooo bad!!! lol


lol Goo you will get one I promise, soon enough. 



IzzosMommy said:


> Im happy to see your getting a pup .. even though my computer wont let me see pics =[ Im sure you will pick the rite one =] when it comes to pups they pick you not the other way around lol


Thank you I will be posting pics soon enough awww you gotta see pics. And yeah he picked me, is nice to see youg etting a new pup as well


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

See I was right Ive been pushing for #1 for weeks now  now to mention he will look so cute with his brindle Wakha cousins


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooooo Jo, he is gonna love his Auntie and cousins. And I know, he was destined to be mine  Hugs


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Glad to see you are getting a pup Tye girl, stud of a little guy also! :clap:

Will be expecting to see lots of pics of you two...you know, hot girls with their pittie is always a crowd pleaser.... :roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hehehe thanks Davo, and that's what I hear, guys dig chicks with pits  I am super excited to be getting him


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LadyRampage said:


> 1 is going to CA,


What, were, who! lol Will this one be out at the CA shows? I wanna see lol:woof:


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually Male #3 will be going to CA..lol Fresno, CA to be exact!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Super sweet! Thats wicked close to me


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Woo hoo that is awesome LR, and Holly you will get to see this pup a lot and get pics  Yay!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good choice Tye.I would have picked that one as well.I'm so happy for you.Everytime I see you comment on them on Facebook it puts a smile on my face.I'm so glad things are starting to look up for you.:woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww thanks Lisa, I am glad things are too. And maybe we will come visit sometime soon. I need to get out of this state for a while  Hugs I can't wait to get him in the show ring


----------



## Committed2excellence (May 3, 2011)

You can't go wrong. Good luck!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> awwww thanks Lisa, I am glad things are too. And maybe we will come visit sometime soon. I need to get out of this state for a while  Hugs I can't wait to get him in the show ring


I can't wait to see him in the show ring!I'm sure he's going to do great.you just let me know whenever you wanna come on up here.You and the puppy will always have a bed to sleep in at my house.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

dixieland said:


> I can't wait to see him in the show ring!I'm sure he's going to do great.you just let me know whenever you wanna come on up here.You and the puppy will always have a bed to sleep in at my house.


I know he will do great, he is an awesome looking pup and he will go far  And I'm gonna take you up on that one day soon I promise 



Committed2excellence said:


> You can't go wrong. Good luck!


Thanks Clay I am super excited


----------

